# Minolta Vectis S1 and lenses.



## pityacka (Apr 10, 2011)

Just bought a Minolta Vectis S1, with the 22-80 lens, and will be looking for another 1-2 lenses to go with it.  Bought it as a 'carry about camera', it being smaller than my 4 other Dynax's.  Has anyone any recommendations as to which further lens(es) I should be looking at ?  I also believe that one of the 'V' lenses can not be used manually for focusing; unlike all the others which can be used auto or manual focus.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 10, 2011)

I do believe that you can enable Manual Focus.

Can you still get (and develop) APS film ??


----------



## pityacka (Apr 11, 2011)

dxqcanada said:


> I do believe that you can enable Manual Focus.
> 
> Can you still get (and develop) APS film ??


 dxqcanada, Yes, here in the UK APS film is still readily available.  Boots(a nation wide chemist) is offering a 5 pack Fuji 200 APS for just over £10.  They also have their own brand of APS film.  Developing costs were about £8, but a large lab. in Herts. UK, develop 25 exposure APS, for £4-99, irrespective of which of the 3 different formats are on the exposed film.  I think some places charge 25 pence for each panoramic shot. As regards scanning and uploading, some top-end scanners would accomodate APS; but what was suggested to me was to have the APS film scanned at the same time of developing by the lab.. That costs only an extra £1-99p. As regards the one lens, which only works on AF, I believe that may be the 28-56 lens.


----------



## pityacka (May 20, 2011)

If anyone is interested, the Vectis lens which only works on auto is the 28-56 lens.  It cannot be used in manual focus mode.  I bought another Vectis S1, together with that lens, and the apo 80-240 lens for £12.50, and the results from the 80-240 are very good.


----------

